# MUE - Multiplex European Property Fund



## System (12 March 2014)

Multiplex European Property Fund (MUE) is a property trust listed on the ASX which owns 92% interest in 67 property assets located throughout Germany, comprising 55 retail properties, six nursing homes, three logistic properties and three office properties. Brookfield Multiplex Capital Management Limited (BMCML) is a Responsible Entity for MUE.

http://www.au.brookfield.com/investment-platform/listed-securities/multiplex-european-property-fund/


----------



## System (18 September 2015)

On September 17th, 2015, Multiplex European Property Fund (MUE) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following settlement of the sale of the Fund's property portfolio.


----------

